# Blast From The Past! - Closed Circuit Booster Limiter



## music6000 (Aug 19, 2022)

Angus's Secret Weapon:













						Closed Circuit Booster Limiter - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to SoloDallas Storm




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------

